# Is dreamweaver good?



## TechPowerDown (Oct 5, 2010)

i am trying to make a web server with a website (in development) and a FTP Server (also in development) and i was wondering if dreamweaver was a good HTML/website editor. let me know!

also heres my website if you could test it out and see if it works

and Heres my FTP and just use the user name "Guest" and there's no password if you could tell me if that works


----------



## erocker (Oct 5, 2010)

It's great if you know how to use it.


----------



## MoonPig (Oct 5, 2010)

Great for beginners and intermediates. I like using it.


----------



## digibucc (Oct 5, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> Great for beginners and intermediates. I like using it.



that implies it's no good for experienced or advanced users, and i find that false.

as erocker says, you have to know how to make use of the things it can do for you, for it to be worth using.  otherwise any number of cheaper or free alternatives do the same thing.

barely anyone is so "advanced" now-a-days that they actually code from memory without using some WYSIWYG editor - and Dreamweaver is surely at the top of that heap.


----------



## DonInKansas (Oct 5, 2010)

I prefer Expression Web, but I also have more experience with it.


----------



## Frick (Oct 5, 2010)

I used Dreamweaver 4.0 a lot and it was great. It was 10 years ago though. 

With that said, it totally depends on what you need. Do you want something complex with scripts, CSS and whatnot it's a good tool, if it's a simple site I actually recommend a WYSIWYG editor with syntax highlights. You learn alot more about everything really if you code by hand.

In short, yes, it's a great program.


----------



## MoonPig (Oct 5, 2010)

digibucc said:


> that implies it's no good for experienced or advanced users, and i find that false.
> 
> as erocker says, you have to know how to make use of the things it can do for you, for it to be worth using.  otherwise any number of cheaper or free alternatives do the same thing.
> 
> barely anyone is so "advanced" now-a-days that they actually code from memory without using some WYSIWYG editor - and Dreamweaver is surely at the top of that heap.



He's a beginner, so im saying he will be able to learn with it and use it as he progresses. I have full confidence that advanced web designers can make use of it, but that's unrelated to him, so i didn't mention it. If you want a revised statement:

Dreamweaver can be used by all levels of designers. It has a simple layout and fairly straight forward tools, aswell as a hell of alot of guides online. It's also quite versatile for 'advanced' users.


----------



## char[] rager (Oct 5, 2010)

Well I tried to get onto your ftp site with "Guest" and no password, and I got this error:



> 530 Login or password incorrect!


----------



## Kreij (Oct 6, 2010)

I cannot access your ftp site either.


----------



## Akumos (Oct 21, 2010)

Dreamweaver is great... give it a go!!


----------

